# List of Foods



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Please forgive me if this exists somewhere and I've missed it, but I'm trying to find a list of what parts of what animals are good to feed as part of a raw diet.

Thus far, my boy has gotten (and loves) chicken quarters, turkey necks, turkey wings, chicken liver and hearts. We're just starting out on a totally raw diet and try as I might, I've not been able to find a straightforward list of what's good as far as meat/bone ratio, etc. 

I plan to start him on oxtails over the weekend, but I'd like to know what parts of different meats I can start feeding as he gets more adjusted, etc.

Also, is there a sample feeding list somewhere I could refer to?

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2805-favorite-raw-entrees.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3670-raw-feeders-whats-your-menu.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3416-can-you-check-my-menu.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3242-just-curious.html

There are some threads for you to check out for what people here feed on a regular basis.

As far as bone to meat ratios go, I would stay with bone in meats for the first month and then start adding in boneless meats alternating with bone in meats. For example, feed chicken quarters one day and then boneless pork the next day. See if your dog does well with this and go from there. Typically dogs cannot go more than 2 days on boneless meals and not get diarrhea. We generally switch off from a boneless meat one day and a bone-in meat the next just to make sure their bowel movements stay normal.

You will find that most people here have a set "menu" they feed. I just don't feed the same thing for more than a day or two in a row, alternating boneless and bone-in meals rather than the type of meat. 

Organ meals are something that we do pay attention to when we give. We only give one organ meal every other week since we have to shove organs down 3 out of 4 of our dogs' throats. Some people give just a piece of organ daily. It all depends on what your dog can handle and what is most convenient for you.

Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Basically you can feed any part of any animal. It's not good to feed weight bearing bones of large animals such as cows & buffalo. Other than that, anything is ok. The better pieces to feed would have more meat than bone and the more meat the better. People feed things like chicken, turkey, pork, beef, fish, goat, lamb, emu, kangaroo, lama, elk, buffalo, moose, bear, rabbit, squirrel and I'm sure a lot of others I can't think of right now. :smile:


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

What about fish? Is there anything, other than raw salmon (I live in Oregon) that I should stay away from? Can he have pretty much any kind of any whole fish raw?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe all fish are fine. Even wild caught Pacific Northwest Salmon (which is what I think you are referring to). You just want to make sure you freeze it for a month or so to kill any possible parasites.

That said, I still am leery of PNW salmon... My dog won't eat any fish other than canned, but if she did, I probably wouldn't get local salmon. Plus, salmon is expensive! There's good stuff out there for much less money.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

So... Am I feeding too much bone to my 75lb schnauzer and if so what are the side effects?
Mostly, I have been giving her quartered chicken legs with back and turkey legs, along a single beef rib daily. A few times I buy chicken breast but that is $3+ per lb in NY. The choice is is lousy as most meats not only are expensive, are also cut in small pieces. 

Best,


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Too much bone causes constipation, so if you are seeing your dog having issues going to the bathroom then I would add more meat content. If not, I would say that you're feeding just the right amount of bone.


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Can someone tell me the importance of variety? I notice it's stressed quite a bit, so I'm just wondering if it's to keep things interesting for the dog or if there's value to keeping things mixed up from a nutritional standpoint.

Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's valuable from a nutritional standpoint. Different animals have different nutrient profiles in their bodies. Red meat has different nutrient ratios than white meat. Even different parts of the same animal will have different nutrients in them.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Can someone tell me the importance of variety? I notice it's stressed quite a bit, so I'm just wondering if it's to keep things interesting for the dog or if there's value to keeping things mixed up from a nutritional standpoint.
> 
> Thanks!


It's more for nutritional benefit. Different meats have different nutritional values. Red meat is generally preferred by many since it better replicates their natural diet.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> It's valuable from a nutritional standpoint. Different animals have different nutrient profiles in their bodies. Red meat has different nutrient ratios than white meat. Even different parts of the same animal will have different nutrients in them.


Awwww...beat me. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Awwww...beat me. :biggrin:


We call that being ninja'd :wink:


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I know everyone looks at what wolves eat, but I've seen local coyotes eating Carp and Cat fish from the river when the river is low... They leave the head to the crows and buzzards. (no idea why)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

moon said:


> I know everyone looks at what wolves eat, but I've seen local coyotes eating Carp and Cat fish from the river when the river is low... They leave the head to the crows and buzzards. (no idea why)


Probably because they are getting plenty to eat and don't particularly like to eat the heads LOL


----------

